# Shun Ken Onion Vs Tojiro Flash



## mattwashere (Mar 3, 2012)

hi guys,

im new to this forum and was wondering if anybody had any experience using shun ken onion knives and tojiro flash knives.

Ive bought several shun ken onion knives however thier range of knives isnt fantastic so i was considering buy some tojiro flash

i was wondering if anybody has had any experience with these two knives and whether they can comment on how the tojiro flash compares with ken onion

also if there are any other knives which they recommend me having a look at that would be great


----------



## the monty (Feb 5, 2012)

Mattwashere,

Ultimately it comes down to preference, what feels good in your hand and what size you are the most efficient with and safely productive with.

I have use a variety of the tojiro & Shun knives and in my opinion the Flash line is just that, for flash. Tojiro makes a solid product but the prices of these Flash Line knives is just not worth what you’re getting. Their core steel is that of which you can find in their DP line or in the Shun Classic line, which is less then half of the flash line and just as reliable. The downfall of Tojiro in my experience is their F&F there almost is always some handle flaws, loose rivet, spaces between bolsters and handle.

As far as the ken onion goes I am not a big fan of the handle for it doesn’t fit well in my hand.  IF your leaning towards the price range of Shun/ Tojiro, I would look at Tojiro DP line for the money you’ll get the best product hat will hold up to any task put in front of it and will require very low maintenance. 

- Monty


----------



## mattwashere (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks monty,

i will be going to have a look at the dp line in the city sometime


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

As far as the ken onion shun I have used a few different ones and agree that for my use the steel is similar enough to the classic line and the handles work better in my hand. I have the ken onion bread knife though and love it the shape of the round teeth is amazing and great for so many other uses one of my favorites. ( btw the others I have are a 10 inch and a 8 inch chef)


----------

